
Ask HN: What is the easiest and cheapest way to create a startup landing page? - apexkid
I have been struggling for a while with this. I want to launch a landing page to validate a startup idea i have. Most of the services that provide templates have one or the other thing missing. The website builders are insanely expensive I feel. Any one hacked their way around here?
======
memn0nis
landen.co is really great.

